# Riggin' up the Mini-X...



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Here's a few pix of the new 'yak. I've got her ready for action, with a paddle leash, crate w/rod holders and leashes. Kinda basic, but that's the way Mz. RR wants it, and will be serviceable when a friend wants to go along. Might add a stakeout pole, and an upfront rod holder, but that'll be about it.

When it's in the Shark Bait Transport mode, it'll be the hull and the paddle, nothing more.





































Now I gotta figure out if can haul 'em both at one time on Fish Patrol, or am I gonna have to modify the lawnmower trailer...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Sweet lil setup there.. The crate may come in handy as somewhere to put the bait/rig so it isn't knocked out by the surf when deploying.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

The the haulin' question has been answered....










It aint pretty, but it's been road tested to 85 mph.. 

That's as fast as Fish Patrol will run with all that plastic up top..


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

barty b said:


> Sweet lil setup there.. The crate may come in handy as somewhere to put the bait/rig so it isn't knocked out by the surf when deploying.


I use a separate crate for running baits. Basically just added some small eyebolts to the inside to place the hooks on while the weights lay in the bottom. Got tired of unloading all the inshore stuff from the other crate every time we hit the beach. Plus the rod holders and add-ons were taking a beating in the surf.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

about how much does that yak run ? cost wise thanks.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Looks like a nice setup, Railroader. Less is more, at least that's what I've found. The more I take, the less I use. That's why I don't use a milk crate. If I have so much crap that I need a milk crate to carry it, then it's too much. Yaking should be kept simple, IMHO.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice setup. All you need to do is add a couple pier gaffs to the bottom, fill it up with bunker, and your shark bait!!! 

Did you install those ram flush mounts or did they come stock?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Mullet Wrangler said:


> That's why I don't use a milk crate. If I have so much crap that I need a milk crate to carry it, then it's too much. Yaking should be kept simple, IMHO.


I can see where you're coming from, and I agree about keeping it as simple as possible. However, i think that's the advantage of having a crate. Usually everything i'm taking will fit in my crate (rods, tackle, anchor, etc.), which amounts to only one trip back to the car after i drop the boat by the water. This way i'm on the water fishin in no time. The crate also keeps me from forgetting stuff, especially on spur of the moment trips like most of mine are.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> about how much does that yak run ? cost wise thanks.


List is $649.00. I did a little better... 

F&C, the flush mounts came stock, and it can be had with as many as three hatches, and two more flush mounts up front...The price goes up, though.

KayakFishingStuff had a GOOD package deal on this boat for Father's day, Their package had two or three hatches, the upfront flush mounts, and a paddle for $629...Shipping added another $100 or so, though.

Oddly, I bought this boat because it DIDN'T have but the one hatch...Less places to leak water in the surf/rough water..


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

uncdub13 said:


> Usually everything i'm taking will fit in my crate (rods, tackle, anchor, etc.), which amounts to only one trip back to the car after i drop the boat by the water. This way i'm on the water fishin in no time. The crate also keeps me from forgetting stuff, especially on spur of the moment trips like most of mine are.


I see what you mean, uncdub13. Where I go I can load and unload right from the truck, but I can see how the milk crate would help. And I can definitely relate to the "forgetting stuff" part too. I finally added a packing/yaking checklist to my Blackberry so I wouldn't leave stuff at home - like my paddle!  That definitely reduces your speed.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

After actually paddling an 8' Islander in the surf last night, I can tell you right now the Mini X is all we need. the Revo is too long. The Islander is almost identical in shape and size to the mini, Very compact but wide and stable, Thats what you want in the surf..also the shorter the better,down to about 8'. I am an experienced surfer (shh dont tell anyone  ) so I understand waves and what to expect when paddling out. Its all about body position on the yak, The revo has too much boat out front and behind you, This is GREAT for fishing but not so great for the surf. Also shorter boats can turn on a tighter radius and fit through the pocket of a wave better. You couldn't have picked a better boat for a baitrunner than the mini.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Railroader said:


> The the haulin' question has been answered....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what there babies will look like.  Anyway nice addition, I think I should get a little boat for the surf too let us know how it likes the waves. Also a crate just for baits is helpfull for preventing premature load deployment.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

narfpoit said:


> Also a crate just for baits is helpfull for preventing premature load deployment.


opcorn:


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Stop by Walmart and pick up one of the little Coleman coolers. It will fit right into the tankwell. Bungee it in and bungee the top closed so when you launch baits, no blood or fish scent will be in the water until you toss it.


----------

